# BDM Silver Chromed Info



## PaleFaceArms (Jul 1, 2018)

Howdy,
I'm trying to learn and get some solid information on this beauty. Apparently only 119 silver chrome models where made and that was in 1997. This gun is fully engraved and I don't know who did it. The Browning people can't even find this gun by serial number. Help!
PaleFace


----------

